# Praetor overtake ian?



## Christopher

Well ian, Praetor's post count is nearing yours quite quickly! I know how much you love first place so you better try and get a few more of those quad-posts going or else!

This might be the first time I ever see someone take over ian's post count, I'll take a screenshot of it and save it for later


----------



## Praetor

LOL but it wouldnt really be a fair comparison really ... I dont sleep.  hehe Watch me get banned 1 post away from beating him LOL. 

'sides it's not about the quantity, most of my posts I'd say are quality posts ... well at least i certainly try.


----------



## ian

Praetor 76.18 posts per day

*Praetor* Total Posts: *729* (76.18 posts per day) 

*Ian* Total Posts: *958* (4.12 posts per day)

Never thought Id see the day, but it is only a matter of time.....I didnt think anything above a 10 post per day average was possible.


----------



## ian

> Watch me get banned 1 post away from beating him LOL.


nah, I wouldnt do that, I'll just fix it so that your post count = my post count - 1
come on Chroder, you are the vbulletin expert, if anyone will know how to do that, you will!
nah just kidding I wouldnt do that...


----------



## Praetor

LMAO i vaguely recall having a low of "just" 60 ppd but yeah, it's creepin up. I'm hoping to hit 100ppd heehee.


----------



## Christopher

Watch out Praetor, he used to threated us with that "edit your postcount lower" all the time -- keep an eye out


----------



## Christopher

> 76.18 posts per day




Wow. Just wow. lol


----------



## Christopher

Praetor said:
			
		

> I dont sleep.


That's true, you're literally on 24/7


----------



## Praetor

> Watch out Praetor, he used to threated us with that "edit your postcount lower" all the time -- keep an eye out


Which one? They're both shot from not sleeping


----------



## Christopher

lol A case of Jolt cola a day has that effect, eh?


----------



## Praetor

Nah i'm past that  ... and even past _that_ ... let's just say i stopped when caffiene pills didnt affect me anymore LOL


----------



## Christopher

So what the hell are you on!


----------



## Praetor

Sheer willpower. Nothing else keeps me awake. Willpower, dedication and the knowledge that if my CAV is less than 75% i wont get 50% of tuition and if my CAV is less than 85% then I might not get into the Graduate School of my choice anymore.

In the winter, taking a cold shower, not drying off and sleeping with the window open will ensure I dont sleep for more than 40minutes. No such guarantee in the summer. I know I'm pushin myself pretty hard and I've kinda been broken a couple times but there have always been a friend or two i can count on when that happens. 

Let's just say, taking on two flagship-programs from two different schools simultaneously is gonna be a challenge next term heehee 

But honestly, I dont really need sleep anymore. Serious. Ive been working on controlling my sleeping patterns and what my body "thinks" it needs since January 2003 (well acutally December 2002) so I'm pretty used to it now. Of course, if the need arises, i can sleep like a rock for virtually an indefinite amount of time (hehe I've been known to sleep through firedrills in residence LOL). Like i said ... it's not healthy and im prolly pushin myself a tad to far ... but I know what "im gettin into" (or at least i think i do).

Last year I slept quite regularly (even by normal definitions), during the summer ... but then again last year i had a girlfriend. I dont sleep (much) this summer.


----------



## Christopher

I remember last summer I'd do the same. I'd stay up a looong time and usually it wouldn't really affect me. This summer though, I try to keep a regular pattern.


----------



## Praetor

See? We're not that different. Just take your insomnia and multiply it tenfold


----------



## Christopher

I think it's something to do with us nerds hating daylight  I mean, why stay up during the day while you can do it all at night?


----------



## Praetor

LOL or why not just stay up all the time (unless of course one is ordered to bed... thats a different story).


----------



## Christopher

Pfft, I need my beauty sleep  I get cranky if I have too little or too much sleep these days. Only the sweet sweet taste of an Iced Cap from Tim's can help me then.

Mmmm, iced cap... Timmies is open this late right?


----------



## Praetor

Timmies is 24-7-365  (get me a Medium Ice Cap too!)
Wait till you get to post-secondary, Timmy's is the hangout for studiers at 3A-4AM the night before the exam (and coincidentally where I do my tutoring at an extremely premium price hehehe).


----------



## darkd3vil

i sleep for 1 hour a day most of my time is spent building stuff like cabinets and stuff and killing my computer


----------



## Praetor

Anyone wanna make some guesses (on the original topic)? I have no idea but im guessin' 36hours from now give and take 2hours. Heehee


----------



## darkd3vil

lol hey who ever said 10+posts a day isnt normal im avergin 16 i think i dont know


----------



## Praetor

Yes indeed but I've also got at least a 90%+ high-quality post rate .. lots of people on forums (esp this other forum im on) have a tendency to get carried away with posting for numbers and post stupid crap all over the place like "I agree ..." or "Get this ..." (without any explanaitions) etc. There's a tendency to post SOMETHING just for the sake of posting which really brings the quality of the forum/thread down.


----------



## Christopher

ian
Administrator
	980

Praetor
Super Moderator
	821

Well you got like a hundred just while I was sleeping  So I'd say another day or so, depending on how many new questions are posted  (And how dirty ian is going to play this )

Usually, the more time your registered the less your PPD is, but yours is actually going up! lol


----------



## Praetor

LOL well i just need to roughly 150 more .... before ian signs on. If im not mistaken its something like 1AM there heehee, roughly 6 hours before normal people begin to wakeup


----------



## ian

> Well you got like a hundred just while I was sleeping


haha nice try
yeah its 2:20am here, and Im still awake, you dont think im just going to give in without a fight do you?


----------



## Praetor

Ah crap he's awake.
*Praetor hides*


----------



## ian

> roughly 6 hours before normal people begin to wakeup


that definitely excludes me, when it comes to staying up late, I can outdo you canadians........


----------



## Praetor

> I can outdo you canadians........


Bring it on. Im crazy enough


----------



## ian

All the best television is on at this hour, gotta love those infomercials...


----------



## Praetor

With respect to some of them infomercials, you gotta wonder how the marketing people who booked say, the 5AM slot could possibly think that people staying up that late could possibly be interested in, say, exercise bike or something.


----------



## ian

Just for the record, that was sarcasm, I have watched infomercials when there is nothing else on, but I dont like them..
Im not tired, but I think Ill try and sleep, I think I can get at least a couple of nights sleep knowing that my no 1 spot will still remain intact


----------



## Christopher

Yeah! The FoodSaver and UltraMixer ^^


----------



## Fure6

Praetor said:
			
		

> LMAO i vaguely recall having a low of "just" 60 ppd but yeah, it's creepin up. I'm hoping to hit 100ppd heehee.



didn't you say that you average 300 post/day at your afterdawn forum or somthing?


----------



## darkd3vil

jesus if he had 300ppd at afterdawn, theres gotta be 1, alot of new questions, or alot of argueing over there


----------



## zkiller

ahhh.... he'll probably get bored just as i did on WMF, just a few post shy of overtaking you, ian.


----------



## Praetor

> Yeah! The FoodSaver and UltraMixer ^^


Dont forget the knives that can cut shoes!



> didn't you say that you average 300 post/day at your afterdawn forum or somthing?


I process 300-400 posts a day but only post something on the order of 20 posts a day.... this site is all about hardware ... my fav 



> he'll probably get bored just as I did on WMF


Read ya loud and clear LOL ... need a bit of variety here and there


----------



## pipit

Well, you guyzz like to be awake all day. don't you think sleeping is delicious/nice.....
this morning, i have my final project'presentation.
and for completing my final project, i probably only sleep 4-5 hours a day.

and for that time.....sleeping was becoming a dream..a wish... and...bed was becoming so yummmyyyyyy.(what it's called in english...)

thanx got it's over this morning. I have done my presentation......ha ha ha.....i'm free to get well sleep now.

But, of course everybody has their own way of sleeping....but, rather suprised kowing that there are people who rarely sleeping.....

and, thanx got for guyz/girls like you are make my knowledge in computer improve.
. i wish that you all are  in  healty are  fit with that kind way of life.


----------



## pipit

he he...sori if my english is bad. hope you all are understand.


----------



## Praetor

> this morning, I have my final project'presentation.


Im helping a friend on his term paper as it is right now (~0430 here).... havnt slept in 2 days... got another day of "reserves" left in me before im tired but my buddy is dying LOL



> don't you think sleeping is delicious/nice.....


Yeah its nice ... too nice... too comfortable .... that cant be right ... *nervously looks around* ... *hides*


----------



## pipit

poor your body.... u probably feel ok. but maybe your body's screamingggg...
so. get sleep!!!
if i were in your friend's position. mmmmhhhh.......thats a dilemna.but better to know my friend OK but the project is also finished..ha he.. can't it be???.

i wish it can. 
 
so...good luck


----------



## Praetor

> poor your body.... u probably feel ok. but maybe your body's screamingggg...so. get sleep!!!


Yeah I guess it is but thats what friends are for 



> if I were in your friend's position. mmmmhhhh.......thats a dilemna.but better to know my friend OK but the project is also finished..ha he.. can't it be???.
> 
> i wish it can.
> 
> so...good luck


Thx .. im not actually in school right now (on coop working as programmer) but im helping him because his teammates kinda screwed him over by not working on it for last while. So essentially in the last 2 days ive developed a 40 page term paper ... kinda kewl actually ... they ought o have a degree of BS  (but it's damn good BS at that) heehee


----------



## zkiller

i work mostly nights, so whenever i have things that need to be done during the day, it is commen for me not to get any sleep at all and stay up for 48-72 hours straight.


----------



## Praetor

> it is commen for me not to get any sleep at all and stay up for 48-72 hours straight.


Sucks dont it?


----------



## zkiller

it's not desireable to stay up that long, but i am still used to it from my college days. i went to school full time, had to part time jobs and one full time PITA (girlfriend)! lol


----------



## Praetor

> i went to school full time, had to part time jobs and one full time PITA (girlfriend)! lol


School: 32 hours/week
Job: 25-40 hours/week
Girl: everything else ('course i dont mind )
Eat: no time remaining in week
Sleep:  no time remaining in week


----------



## nomav6

last semester I was going to school full time, and working full time, every other week I would pull some overtime, and I would also work as a freelance photography and freelance webdesigner, I would get about 4 hours sleep on the during the week, but I would sleep all weekend, but this coming semester I'll be working on 3 more webpages, but Im only going part time college.


----------



## Praetor

> I would also work as a freelance photography and freelance webdesigner


Me too! (I wish i got to keep the camera though heehee ... Canon EOS1D ... *drools*)


----------



## nomav6

cool, Im trying to set up a site right now where I'll be selling some pictures of mine, I'll give you the link once I get up and going.


----------

